# Audi A3 2.0T 1/4 mile run



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Stage 2+ (no hpfp) A3 1/4 mile run 14.35 @98 mph street tires @25 PSI 40 sidewall and temp around 80 degrees running a 93 Octane gas map. Let me know what you think. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nkImlK1cKU


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Should be in the 13's..I would think. 
If our car can do 0-60 in 5.5seconds with a setup like yours, I would think that you would be able to beat 14seconds.
How did you feel about the run, any missed shifts?


----------



## knavinusa (Mar 14, 2009)

Seems about right. With a good reaction time you can probably hit close to 14 flat. Typically to break 14 you're gonna need to hit 100 mph.


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

I have a manual. No missed shifts. Everything was perfect in terms of shifting . I listened in to my shifts and there is no way anyone could do much better than that. 
I think the biggest problem was my pirelli tires...They were spin happy. I spun through the 1st gear before i got the grip. I say i should be in the 13's if i put some drag radials on.
There was a dude with a GTI that had falken Azenis on his best time was 13.8 and he had sameexact setup as me. Oh also forgot to mention...I had a full tank of gas. 
I just researched the weight of a GTI and its like 150 pounds lighter at least and my car came with an open sky so that must be even havier than a regular roof. That makes sense why his best time was 0.5 of a second faster.


_Modified by 2.0T_A3 at 8:39 AM 7-4-2009_


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, Opensky + full tank is pretty heavy. I know Openskye (VAL) had a vid of her posting a 1/4 in the 13's with DSG, I cannot remember what her setup was though.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I got a 14.01 @ 99.9 with only APR stage 1 and an intake.
Where was your run at? The condition of the track would have a lot to do with your time as well.


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_I got a 14.01 @ 99.9 with only APR stage 1 and an intake.
Where was your run at? The condition of the track would have a lot to do with your time as well.

I ran at Richmond dragway. 
I shoped around for some hoosier drag tires. They were like 280 a piece atleast. If I had those I would post in 13's or snaped my axle lol.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*

The tires may be at fault, but you shouldn't need drag tires to get into the 13's. It looked like you drove just about as good as you could hope to. So I would imagine the prepping of the track has something to do with your time as well.
Are you on all seasons? I did my run with the stock continental all seasons, so I don't think that would have a huge effect, but it might slow you down some in terms of traction.


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

I used Pirelli P Zero Nero All season.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*

60ft times? 
and you have a stg2 not stg 2+, that requires a hpfp


_Modified by Uber-A3 at 11:48 AM 7-4-2009_


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

i did a 14.1 at like 101 mph. but that was manual not dsg


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

I used Pirelli P Zero Nero All season.


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_60ft times? 
and you have a stg2 not stg 2+, that requires a hpfp

_Modified by Uber-A3 at 11:48 AM 7-4-2009_

60 FT time was 2.28
I have a stage 2+ and HPFP (isnt required). There are 2 maps stage 2+ with HPFP and a file without HPFP.
Also I have a 6 speed manual.


_Modified by 2.0T_A3 at 7:45 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*

Anyone try that G-tac app for the iphone? I herd it is supposed to give pretty accurate 0-60 and 1/4mile times.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0T_A3* »_
60 FT time was 2.28
I have a stage 2+ and HPFP (isnt required). There are 2 maps stage 2+ with HPFP and a file without HPFP.
Also I have a 6 speed manual.

_Modified by 2.0T_A3 at 3:35 PM 7-5-2009_

What is the diff between stg2 and stg2+ w/o pump? The + is the pump I thought.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Audi A3 2.0T 1/4 mile run (2.0T_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0T_A3* »_Stage 2+ (no hpfp) A3 1/4 mile run 14.35 @98 mph street tires @25 PSI 40 sidewall and temp around 80 degrees running a 93 Octane gas map. Let me know what you think. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nkImlK1cKU

Sweet Time!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
What is the diff between stg2 and stg2+ w/o pump? The + is the pump I thought.

I asked the dude the same thing when i got it flashed and he said its 2+. I have everything besides HPFP and bigger intercooler.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Are you on all seasons? I did my run with the stock continental all seasons, so I don't think that would have a huge effect, but it might slow you down some in terms of traction.

You did a 14.01 on stage 1 and on the sorry-excuse-for-a-tyre ContiPros? Wow. How fast is it on real tyres?


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just talked to my friend that did 13.8 in his GTI and he had a pump on his and falken Azenis tires.


----------



## 07SlineA3 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0T_A3* »_I used Pirelli P Zero Nero All season. 


Change tires, you'll knock that time down... You would not believe how much that matters.


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (07SlineA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07SlineA3* »_
Change tires, you'll knock that time down... You would not believe how much that matters.

You are right, if I put tires that will spin just a turn or so and then hook i will probably knock a second off or brake my axle.


----------



## 07SlineA3 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*

Just some z-rated summer tread pattern will knock off a quarter second... I have seen 10psi drop a tenth also... little things with the tires will make huge differences (maybe win you a few bets too... or so I've heard).


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
You did a 14.01 on stage 1 and on the sorry-excuse-for-a-tyre ContiPros? Wow. How fast is it on real tyres?

Yes I did. I have yet to run the car with my new wheels/tires and VF mounts / DSG chip / and 100oct program, but I would imagine I could get mid-high 13s now that I have traction.
To the OP, the Pirelli tires must be hurting you. You might see a slight increase in traction and shift crispness if you get a torque arm insert. Your time is actually pretty good for your 60'. Are you launching the car at all?


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_
Yes I did. I have yet to run the car with my new wheels/tires and VF mounts / DSG chip / and 100oct program, but I would imagine I could get mid-high 13s now that I have traction.
To the OP, the Pirelli tires must be hurting you. You might see a slight increase in traction and shift crispness if you get a torque arm insert. Your time is actually pretty good for your 60'. Are you launching the car at all?

Yeah. I also have BFI mounts Stage 1


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0T_A3* »_
I asked the dude the same thing when i got it flashed and he said its 2+. I have everything besides HPFP and bigger intercooler.

Dude told you wrong. I asked Arin from APR this awhile ago and he said that 2+ required the pump.2+ Might want to contact APR and see what program they gave you. If he uploaded 2+ and you don't have the pump this might be bad.


----------



## 2.0T_A3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Talked to Keith (APR) he said its all good.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2.0T_A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0T_A3* »_Talked to Keith (APR) he said its all good.

good


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Audi A3 2.0T 1/4 mile run (2.0T_A3)*

what was the 60' time??
you should really be trapping more than 98.. if you want more definitely look into upgrading the fuel pump.
my a3 trapped 106 on stage 2+ revo and fuel pump


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

Any A3 2.0Ts has gotten into the 12s yet? I'm assuming it'll need a S3 K04 upgrade and Quattro?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Weird that this thread was brought up from the dead. I own the OP's car now


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

d0lphinGrey said:


> Any A3 2.0Ts has gotten into the 12s yet? I'm assuming it'll need a S3 K04 upgrade and Quattro?


I'm sure there are a few floating around. Some turbo 3.2's and at least one APR StgIII 2.0t quattro. Not sure if you're interested in FSI only as this is what the OP had, but in my TSI quattro with stock turbo and full stage 2 +apr ic i consistently run 13.4-5 @ around 100 mph via DSG launch control. I'd imagine a K04 or F23T would do it.


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm looking at a TSI Stronic quattro A3 myself and want to see how much potential this motor has with upgrades.

What was your 60foot time for those 13.4-5 runs? A friend with a TT Stronic Quattro did 13.5 with a 2.3s 60ft and it was only a APR stage 1 tune. Then again, the TT would be lighter.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

2.0T_A3 said:


> ... Everything was perfect in terms of shifting . I listened in to my shifts and there is no way anyone could do much better than that....


Sorry man, this is just funny to me. :laugh::laugh:

But, GL on getting your times down. 

cheers.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Sorry man, this is just funny to me. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> But, GL on getting your times down.
> 
> cheers.


Not sure who you're talking to, since the OP is long gone. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TBomb said:


> Not sure who you're talking to, since the OP is long gone. :thumbup:


Not gone...the intewebz is forever.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

snubbs64 said:


> I'm sure there are a few floating around. Some turbo 3.2's and at least one APR StgIII 2.0t quattro. Not sure if you're interested in FSI only as this is what the OP had, *but in my TSI quattro with stock turbo and full stage 2 +apr ic i consistently run 13.4-5 @ around 100 mph via DSG launch control.* I'd imagine a K04 or F23T would do it.


I wanna see the slips on this. No ****. Not calling you a liar, but my car at the same exact stage as yours couldn't dream of a consistent, let alone _one time_ run, 13.4-5 (FYI, it was at Stage II+ for over a year before my K04 was installed). I barely pulled a 13.3 out of my ass in my car's current mod state on Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's with a great reaction time in S mode (the fastest mode you can run with the DSG). Then again, I have no launch control, but I don't think in Stage II+ form it would make a .5-1.0 sec. difference needed to meet my K04's worst run.


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

davis_449 said:


> I wanna see the slips on this. No ****. Not calling you a liar, but my car at the same exact stage as yours couldn't dream of a consistent, let alone _one time_ run, 13.4-5 (FYI, it was at Stage II+ for over a year before my K04 was installed). I barely pulled a 13.3 out of my ass in my car's current mod state on Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's with a great reaction time in S mode (the fastest mode you can run with the DSG). Then again, I have no launch control, but I don't think in Stage II+ form it would make a .5-1.0 sec. difference needed to meet my K04's worst run.


I'm looking at my slip right now and I ran it with the stock 17's and i'm not even sure what tires i had then. Bought the car used and it was whatever rubber it came with. 60ft was 1.975, 330ft was 5.601, 1/8 was [email protected], 1/4 [email protected]

Funny, I added the APR IC, dp and reflash for it, and changed up to the Ti 18's with PSS's (smaller sidewall and kept same overall diameter of tire) and couldn't break 13.55, but ran in that range consistently that night. I had close to a full tank that night tho and i believe close to empty on the 13.486 evening. Temps weren't far off.

I'll get a pic up once i remember how to do that and find all my accounts, I know people don't take word on here (and frankly, i don't blame them, coming from the MKiv forum )

I have a 2010 on stock dsg software, did they drop the launch control for 2011???


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

1.9s was a great 60ft for stock K03. Definitely believable for his level of tune.

Launch control makes a huge difference for drag racing.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

davis_449 said:


> with a great reaction time in S mode .


reaction time makes no difference in your ET.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

snubbs64 said:


> I'm looking at my slip right now and I ran it with the stock 17's and i'm not even sure what tires i had then. Bought the car used and it was whatever rubber it came with. 60ft was 1.975, 330ft was 5.601, 1/8 was [email protected], 1/4 [email protected]
> 
> Funny, I added the APR IC, dp and reflash for it, and changed up to the Ti 18's with PSS's (smaller sidewall and kept same overall diameter of tire) and couldn't break 13.55, but ran in that range consistently that night. I had close to a full tank that night tho and i believe close to empty on the 13.486 evening. Temps weren't far off.
> 
> ...


It's gotta be the launch control then. I don't know about "dropped" the launch control in 2011. I was under the impression A3's never came with it. At any rate, my best run was timing the lights. Before we left, my mechanic had told me the fastest I would run would be in S, but to try it in M. First was in M with me running the gears all the way out. ~13.8 was the result. Second one out, I shorted the redline a bit just to see and ~14.2 was the result. I had another buddy there with me who is decent at this **** and he watched my first two runs. Flat told me to put the car S, like our mechanic had suggested, and floor it at second yellow. He said he had enough of a time gauge on the DSG clutch engagement by that point and he figured it would be fully engaged and off the line by green if I slammed it at the second yellow. Turned out he was right. I floored it at yellow and by the time the green was lit up it spun all four and took off. I just kept it planted the whole way down and 13.399 @ 108 MPH was the result. Best part was there was this chick in a 4.6 Mustang GT there running consistent 13.9-14.2's all night bound and determined to beat me as she kept mean mugging me as she drove by every time while me and my friends were parked in the lot waiting for our next run. That 13.3 I ran was right next to her bitch ass.:laugh:


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> reaction time makes no difference in your ET.


To your point, on some runs, my reaction time is around 2 seconds. If the other guy is properly staged and as soon as I stage, the tree lights up, I'll just sit there and build up a good head of steam before I take off. I'm running for times, I don't care who crosses the line first.




davis_449 said:


> It's gotta be the launch control then. I don't know about "dropped" the launch control in 2011. I was under the impression A3's never came with it. At any rate, my best run was timing the lights. Before we left, my mechanic had told me the fastest I would run would be in S, but to try it in M. First was in M with me running the gears all the way out. ~13.8 was the result. Second one out, I shorted the redline a bit just to see and ~14.2 was the result. I had another buddy there with me who is decent at this **** and he watched my first two runs. Flat told me to put the car S, like our mechanic had suggested, and floor it at second yellow. He said he had enough of a time gauge on the DSG clutch engagement by that point and he figured it would be fully engaged and off the line by green if I slammed it at the second yellow. Turned out he was right. I floored it at yellow and by the time the green was lit up it spun all four and took off. I just kept it planted the whole way down and 13.399 @ 108 MPH was the result. Best part was there was this chick in a 4.6 Mustang GT there running consistent 13.9-14.2's all night bound and determined to beat me as she kept mean mugging me as she drove by every time while me and my friends were parked in the lot waiting for our next run. That 13.3 I ran was right next to her bitch ass.:laugh:


There's a thread around here somewhere about the launch control and which years it came on (or at least trying to determine that). My 2010 has none of the performance oriented packages and does. It'll actually be in your manual. But here's a good way to tell. Find an empty back road or huge ass parking lot with no one in it, put your car in "s" or "m" (either will do) and hold down the button to turn off traction control. Plant your foot on the brake, the manual has a time listed for it, don't remember what it is but 1/2-1s will do. Then, floor the gas pedal WITHOUT taking your foot off the break. If, when you hit the gas, you don't feel the clutch trying to engage but the engine rev's up to about 4-4.5k and sit, you've engaged launch control and all you have to do is release the brake and away you go. If you try and at first it doesn't work, try again and make sure your foot is FIRMLY on the brake and give it some more time before hitting the gas. I'm fairly sure you car came with it. If it does, use it and I bet you'd break 12's. Just slamming the gas from a stand-still with the dsg, you might as well be running from a rolling start, just isn't gonna give it the extra oomph it needs in the first crucial moments to really get you going, the engine is gonna be bogged.

Lastly, for a drag race on stock dsg software, "D", "S", "M", makes no difference (save for launch control, will not activate in "D"), once the go-pedal is planted, its gonna run to max rpm and shift hard and fast no matter the mode.

If you get this working and run again, let us know the results, I'd be VERY interested. Using launch control, even with just the K03, feels like a slingshot with awd...

(disclaimer: be safe and wise on how you attempt this, i accept no responsibility for anything going wrong, or even right!!!!)


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

snubbs64 said:


> I'm sure there are a few floating around. Some turbo 3.2's and at least one APR StgIII 2.0t quattro. Not sure if you're interested in FSI only as this is what the OP had, but in my TSI quattro with stock turbo and full stage 2 +apr ic i consistently run 13.4-5 @ around 100 mph via DSG launch control. I'd imagine a K04 or F23T would do it.


Do you feel like you could improve the 1.9s 60ft in any way, or is K03 the limit at this point? What sort of tyre pressure did you have for those runs?


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

I go to the track to see what my car runs in it's daily state, therefore, everything was run as it is for my commute to work. I even had some light crap around in the car and my helmet in the passenger foot-well. I didn't check the pressure, but i inflate them to spec and set the tire pressure monitoring system which has not indicated a loss of pressure, but does function properly last i checked. I'd have to check what specific pressure it is, if you really want it, cause i don't remember offhand. I think its like 41 front and 39 rear but that also may be my cbr. Pretty high in my experience, whatever it was exactly.

As for the 60', I can't imagine what i could have done much better. I didn't detect any tire spin, power was instant go. Maybe a few more hard runs on launch control so the dsg could adjust and react better???? IDK. Mind you, I'm running APR 93 oct file and no W/M, so a K03 2.0t could certainly do better, but with this setup, again, don't know what i could have done differently. Gift and curse of the launch control dsg, IMHO, not that i personally could have done any better than the software specs provided.


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

High tyre pressure is good for dsg launch so the car doesn't bog down too much. Sounds like you had everything setup for optimum launch with the power available. The only way to go quicker is to get more power. Porsche Turbo PDK can run 1.6s 60ft but that's with almost 500hp.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Once my ankle recovers and I button up a thing or two. I'll definitely post up what my A3 runs, it would be nice to see other members with K04 and up post.


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

A3Performance said:


> Once my ankle recovers and I button up a thing or two. I'll definitely post up what my A3 runs, it would be nice to see other members with K04 and up post.


What sort of time are you aiming for? You guys should easily be in the 12s.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

d0lphinGrey said:


> What sort of time are you aiming for? You guys should easily be in the 12s.


Shooting for a high 12 and being realistic with a possible very low 13. The tires I'm running are the Michellin super sports and they are great but not good drag tires due to their stiff sidewalls. Who knows, only way to find out is to test it. I hear some K04'd cars are running 12.3's, time will only tell.


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

A3Performance said:


> Shooting for a high 12 and being realistic with a possible very low 13. The tires I'm running are the Michellin super sports and they are great but not good drag tires due to their stiff sidewalls. Who knows, only way to find out is to test it. I hear some K04'd cars are running 12.3's, time will only tell.


Are you quattro or fwd? If its the latter, high 12s should be attainable with the frankenturbo. Either way, it'd interesting to see your time. Good luck and report back.:thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I have APR stage 3 (not K04) and everything else is stock minus the full exhaust and an S3 intercooler. Never done a quarter mile for time, but I can tell you that 0-60 time is 4.3 seconds, pretty consistent. New tires and a DSG flash are on the way, which will give me launch control and should get that time a little lower. Just food for thought.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

d0lphinGrey said:


> Are you quattro or fwd? If its the latter, high 12s should be attainable with the frankenturbo. Either way, it'd interesting to see your time. Good luck and report back.:thumbup:


FWD


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

npace said:


> I have APR stage 3 (not K04) and everything else is stock minus the full exhaust and an S3 intercooler. Never done a quarter mile for time, but I can tell you that 0-60 time is 4.3 seconds, pretty consistent. New tires and a DSG flash are on the way, which will give me launch control and should get that time a little lower. Just food for thought.


This is very interesting. I'm assuming you have the GT28 stage 3 and not the GTX? I believe APR is yet to release the GTX for TSI A3s. With a proper DSG launch your setup should be in the high 11s or very low 12s at the least.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

d0lphinGrey said:


> This is very interesting. I'm assuming you have the GT28 stage 3 and not the GTX? I believe APR is yet to release the GTX for TSI A3s. With a proper DSG launch your setup should be in the high 11s or very low 12s at the least.


Yes... it's the GT28. I went backwards with my mods compared to what most people seem to do... I went with a big turbo kit, and am in the process of transmission and haldex upgrades. Next will be brakes, then wheels. That will be it (for now) in terms of performance mods 

Then I plan on doing a few things in the looks category, but I will wait until next year to move into suspension and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

npace said:


> Yes... it's the GT28. I went backwards with my mods compared to what most people seem to do... I went with a big turbo kit, and am in the process of transmission and haldex upgrades. Next will be brakes, then wheels. That will be it (for now) in terms of performance mods
> 
> Then I plan on doing a few things in the looks category, but I will wait until next year to move into suspension and a few other odds and ends.


Nothing wrong with the order of your mods. Its actually smarter and more cost effective to go straight to stage 3 if you know that's what you want, instead of experimenting with flash tuning on stock turbo, then fork out another 3-4k parts and labour on a K04, and then realizes that you wanted even more power...lots of time and money wasted which could've paid for suspension and braking upgrades. Ask me how I know:banghead:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

d0lphinGrey said:


> Nothing wrong with the order of your mods. Its actually smarter and more cost effective to go straight to stage 3 if you know that's what you want, instead of experimenting with flash tuning on stock turbo, then fork out another 3-4k parts and labour on a K04, and then realizes that you wanted even more power...lots of time and money wasted which could've paid for suspension and braking upgrades. Ask me how I know:banghead:


Ah well... live and learn, I guess. I did about 6 months of research to figure out what I wanted. Really, I will probably never be done modding it, because it's crazy how huge the difference felt when I first got stage 3 and how used to it I am now. I always thought I would never think about 3+, but I'm waiting for APR to come out with a few more things for the TSI....


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

> If you get this working and run again, let us know the results, I'd be VERY interested. Using launch control, even with just the K03, feels like a slingshot with awd...
> 
> (disclaimer: be safe and wise on how you attempt this, i accept no responsibility for anything going wrong, or even right!!!!)


No numbers to report, but checked the owner's manual as you suggested and found out you were correct. I do have launch control and have tested it. Nice to know I have it if I ever get back to the track.:thumbup:


----------

